# Slot Car Speedway - GT1 Series Results



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

*Week 1 Results*

*4.8 GT1*
1. Tom M. 190
2. JT 189
3. Jeremy 187
4. Big Wes 182
5. Jason 172
6. Lil Wes 134
7. Doug 74

Fastest Lap: Tom M., 4.827445, White

These cars were VERY close! The only reason Lil Wes and Doug were so far off is Wes had a problem with a lead wire, and Doug had some car issues that took him out early. The top three swapped the top spot most of the race, and it was down to whoever could stay on the track best. And no breakouts!


*5.1 GT1*
1. David 170
2. JP 168
3. John P 165
4. Stefan 165
5. Stuart 162
6. Tom S. 157
7. Chris 157
8. Cap 155
9. Austin 149
10. Erik 146
11. Nick 141
12. Nathan 134

Fastest Lap: David, 5.109540, Red

There were breakouts here, a handful for David and John both. Still a very close race. The people in the very back were either the less experienced drivers or those suffering problems (handling for Tom, mucked-up car for Cap, and long-lasting guide problems that cost Erik a lot of time off the track).

Still, it's a series, and this is only race 1 of 4!


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry I didn't get pictures, I wish I'd thought of it because there were a lot of very nice looking cars out there!

Oh, and another big shout-out of thanks to "WF Tom M." for helping fix my car again and showing me a few tricks for future use. Lots of great advice and help from guys! I'm especially happy tonight because I had a car that was acting up like crazy and it ran like a dream once he worked on it a little. Might have ended up with only 10 points, but I have a lot of optimism about the coming races.


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

go david go


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I will post points after next week.
Points are:
1st 24
2 - 22
3 - 20
4 - 18
5 - 16
6 - 14
7 - 12
8 - 10
9 thru 99 = 10 points


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Even better, here's a place you can find results and points in a glance:

http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/scshobbies/series/



I finally worked out the kinks in the code this morning, so it's easy to update!


----------



## jax-red-evo9 (May 30, 2007)

i will win tonight


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Second round of the GT1 Series tonight!


*5.1 GT1*
1. John P 169
2. David 168
3. Cap 163
4. Erik 159
5. Nick 158
6. Tom S. 157
7. Stefan 157
8. JP 155
9. Stuart 146
10. Nathan 138

Fastest Lap: David, 5.102227, Red

In a horrendous crash-fest, even three breakouts couldn't stop John from pulling off and just beating out David. The rest of the field was close and a lot of positions were determined by luck tonight, who could avoid the big wrecks the most. It was a true demolition derby that, aside from the top two, really shook up the points.



*4.8 GT1*
1. WF Tom M. 191
2. JT 188
3. Wes 186
4. Buddy 186
5. Jeremy 185
6. Lil Wes 184
7. Jason 183
8. Bob 155

Fastest Lap: WF Tom M., 4.828948, Blue

This was an awesome race to watch! The eight lap spread from first to seventh shows how close it was, and at one point with three heats to go there was a six-way tie for second! Bob couldn't keep up because his car had severe handling issues. Lil Wes was giving it a shot for the top when his gear started destroying itself and he finally had to swap cars after he hit a wreck on the long straight and flew off track.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Standings:

4.8 GT1
1 WF Tom M 48 
2 JT 44 
3 Big Wes 38 
4 Jeremy 36 
5(t) Lil Wes 28 
5(t) Jason 28 
7 Buddy 18 
8 Doug 12 
9 Bob Lee 10 


5.1 GT1
1 David 46 
2 John P 44 
3 JP 32 
4(t) Cap 30 
4(t) Stefan 30 
6(t) Tom S 28 
6(t) Erik 28 
8(t) Nick 26 
8(t) Stuart 26 
10 Nathan 20 
11 Chris 12 
12 Austin 10 

The points are pretty close, plenty of racing left to go!



To keep up to date and check results:

http://www.inisfail.com/~neflslotcars/scshobbies/series/


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting and updating the points Erik, I left them at the shop last night. 
See everyone Saturday.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

SCSHobbies said:


> Thanks for posting and updating the points Erik, I left them at the shop last night.
> See everyone Saturday.


I just plug in the results and let the computer update the points for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Week 3 of the Slot Car Speedway GT1 Series was an exciting time tonight! We had Jimmy and Jordan joining us from Cordle Model Speedway in Marietta, GA.


*4.8 GT1*
1. WF Tom M. 192
2. Buddy 187
3. JT 187
4. Jeremy 183
5. Jason 179
6. Jordan 179
7. Lil Wes 176
8. Bob Lee 175

Fastest Lap: WF Tom M., 4.827585, Black Lane

We should call this the "Mercedes GT1" class - five Outisight Mercedes and three Kelly Mercedes bodies in this race! It was a good, tight race the whole time, and Buddy looked to be the one to end Tom's dominance of the series, but ended up catching some other drivers - literally - and fell behind.



*5.1 GT1*
1. Jimmy 175
2. David 172
3. John P. 170
4. Stefan 165
5. Nick 163
6. Cap 161
7. Erik 157
8. Tom S. 154
9. Stuart 151
10. Nathan 151
11. Austin 151
12. Bo 76

Fastest Lap: John P., 5.101327, Orange Lane*
*John actually ran a 4.93s lap at one point in the race!

Another good race, despite a number of cars having issues develop during the race. John could have been the winner again... if not for a multitude of breakouts! The points across the board are close and this race did a lot of reshuffling behind second place.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Points!


*5.1 GT1*
1 David 68 
2 John P 64 
3 Stefan 48 
4 Cap 44 
5 Nick 42 
6 Erik 40 
7 Tom S 38 
8 Stuart 36 
9 JP 32 
10 Nathan 30 
11 Jimmy 24 
12 Austin 20 
13 Chris 12 
14 Bo 10 


*4.8 GT1*
1 WF Tom M 72 
2 JT 64 
3 Jeremy 54 
4 Jason 44 
5(t) Buddy 40 
5(t) Lil Wes 40 
7 Big Wes 38 
8 Bob Lee 20 
9 Jordan 14 
10 Doug 12


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Another great night of racing. Congratulations to Tom M. on his third straight 4.8 GT1 win, and to Jimmy for his 5.1 GT1 win. We had good close competetive races tonight. Also congratulations to Jordan for a fine GTP win in his first night of racing on the SCS&H track, I always enjoy seeing young racers going fast and winning races. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Week 4 Results

The final week had a good turnout and sent the series out with a bang!


*5.1 GT1*
1. David 173
2. Cap 171
3. Stefan 168
4. Erik 167
5. JP 158
6. Austin 155
7. Nathan 150
8. Bill 149
9. Stuart 145
10. Tom S. 42

Fastest Lap: Erik, 5.101368, Yellow Lane

What an exciting race! This really should have been a closer race, but David managed to keep from breaking out too many times (at least 5-6), and the generous estimate for Erik, despite slowing down, was 10-15 breakouts, putting him back to fourth. It was still a tight race for the top, and in the end the top three represented the top three in the series (though not in that order). Austin also had a few breakouts, and Bill even had one or two! Tom had to drop out early with health issues.


*4.8 GT1*
1. Tom M. 192
2. JT 190
3. Buddy 185
4. Jeremy 182
5. Bob 180
6. Jason 174
7. Johnny B. 169

Fastest Lap: JT, 4.827784, Yellow Lane

The 4.8 race was an awesome race for most of the race, with first and second being separated by mere feet most of the race. In the later half of the race, JT's car started experiencing handling issues, which caused him to drop behind Tom a couple of laps, which he never recovered from. Buddy and Jeremy were similarly close most of the race, but Buddy managed to keep his nose cleaner and wound up taking third.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

*FINAL RESULTS!*

Ties were determined by best result (or earliest entry into the series).

*5.1 GT1*
*1 David 92 
2 Stefan 68 
3 Cap 66 *
4 John P 64 
5 Erik 58 
6 JP 48 
7 Tom S 48 
8 Stuart 46 
9 Nathan 42 
10 Nick 42 
11 Austin 34 
12 Jimmy 24 
13 Chris 12 
14 Bo 10 
15 Bill 10 


*4.8 GT1*
*1 WF Tom M 96 
2 JT 86 
3 Jeremy 72 *
4 Buddy 60 
5 Jason 58 
6 Lil Wes 40 
7 Big Wes 38 
8 Bob Lee 36 
9 Jordan 14 
10 Doug 12 
11 Johnny B 12


----------



## BOB LEE 00 (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are some pictures of the first Slot Car Speedway 4.8 GT1 point series.







[/IMG]
1st Place WINNER!!! WFT Tom Marlowe







[/IMG] 
2nd place J.T.







[/IMG] 
3rd place Jeremy


----------



## BOB LEE 00 (Jul 7, 2006)

Here are some picture of the first Slot Car Speedway 5.1 GT1 point series







[/IMG] 
1st place WINNER! David







[/IMG] 
2nd place Stefan







[/IMG] 
3rd place Cap


----------



## BOB LEE 00 (Jul 7, 2006)

A big congratulations to the top three in each class!!! I would also like to give out a huge "THANK YOU" to Buddy H. If it wasnt for him we would not have Slot Car Speedway as our place to race. Also, to all racers!!! If wasnt for YOU the racers, there wouldnt be a point series or a need for a great place to race!!! Everybody involved give yourself a great big pat on the back for making the first point series a big sucess!!! Thanks everyone!! :thumbsup:


----------

